# boot to single user OK



## Agrapha (Jan 16, 2012)

I was upgrading my packages and went to reboot. It seems I may have done something to the MBR. I can boot from the CD kinda but select option 4 and it says...


```
Hit enter to boot immediately 
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel]
CPU doesn't support long mode

type ? for list of commands
OK
```
I'm clueless what happened. trying to gather info for someone to help.


```
OK more /boot/loader.conf
*** FILE /boot/loader.conf BEGIN ***
mfsroot_load="YES"
mfsroot_type="mfs_root"
mfsroot_name="/boot/mfsroot"
*** FILE /boot/loader.conf END ***
OK
OK boot -s
CPU doesn't support long mode

OK
```

I am running an AMD chip can someone give me a hand on what to do next? I can't even get to sysinstall nothing is loaded and fdisk is not available yet


----------



## Agrapha (Jan 16, 2012)

can I boot from the cd like a fresh install and try and use sysinstall to load the bootloader again?


----------



## phoenix (Jan 16, 2012)

You are trying to boot off a 64-bit (amd64) CD, and that CPU doesn't support "Long Mode" (aka 64-bit extensions to x86).

You need to boot off a 32-bit (i386) CD.  Or get a new CPU (possibly motherboard) that supports "Long Mode".  Or maybe tweak the BIOS to enable 64-bit support.

Sounds like maybe you are using an AMD Sempron CPU?  Or original Athlon/Athlon-XP/Athlon-MP?


----------



## Agrapha (Jan 16, 2012)

intel celeron
2.20 ghz /400mhz
128kb ram

yep It looks like I may have a 32 bit machine. After downloading the new 32 bit iso, I'm able to reach sysinstall. Ok I just want to fix my 32 bit boot. Should I do this via sysintall or command line?


----------



## Agrapha (Jan 17, 2012)

ok I got into fixit which is the best news I've had today. Issued the following command.


```
Fixit# fdisk -B -b /boot/boot0
```

that returned me to the fixit prompt I rebooted and now there is just a "-" at the top of the screen blinking but doing nothing, the disks are idle.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've had that issue on a laptop where the pccard-or-whatever needed to be uninserted for the boot to complete.  May or may not be relevant (using a usb vs ps/2 keyboard, kernel issues, etc...).


----------

